# My Switchback's been reborn!



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I kept it around for a backup cause it was probably the sweetest shooting bow of its day. We'll, my son's outgrown his Hoyt Trykon so I offered the SB to him. Changed out the cam to a 28" DL and paper tuning revealed that it was still dead on. Fletched up some new arrows and can't wait to see him shoot it this weekend!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice...one of the best hunting bows ever made. Get a new string and cable though, especially if it's been laying around a couple years. You can get a good custom set for $70.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I would have kept my SB. I sold it to a friend who wanted to get into bow hunting so I guess its okay. On the string and cable note, check out delta force bow strings. I bought one for my drenalin and couldn't be happier. It has held up very well. And it was 34 bucks total for the string and cable 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wish I would have kept my SB. I sold it to a friend who wanted to get into bow hunting so I guess its okay. On the string and cable note, check out delta force bow strings. I bought one for my drenalin and couldn't be happier. It has held up very well. And it was 34 bucks total for the string and cable 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

great bow!!!!!! Maybe the greatest in it's day!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

buckslayer54 said:


> On the string and cable note, check out delta force bow strings. I bought one for my drenalin and couldn't be happier. It has held up very well. And it was 34 bucks total for the string and cable
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What material was the string and cable made of?


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

If your planning on replacing the string and cable I wouldn't cheap on it. 35$ sounds very cheap to me. Get ahold of drewstreeter on here he'll build you a custom string and cable for a great price!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant remember now but I did do a little research and others seem to be very happy with theirs. Maybe they were company guys but mine has held up great and still draws 72 pounds. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

